# Schools and houses in Lucca



## Boogiecookie (Sep 20, 2015)

We're hoping to move to Lucca next summer. We have 3 kids - 9,11&13 - so will need to find schools. Can anyone recommend any good schools and nice areas to live in outside the walls, but still in Lucca. Also, any schools or areas to avoid!?
Thanks


----------

